# Personal Messages and the DIN



## Strike (5 Sep 2007)

To the DS,

I'm having problems sending PMs via DIN computers.  Is this a DIN problem or one that seems to be isolated to my login?


----------



## Roy Harding (5 Sep 2007)

It's a "DIN Thing".  I'm not sure about the technicalities, but no one can send PMs from behind the DND firewall.


----------



## Strike (5 Sep 2007)

:rage:


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Sep 2007)

Yup you can no longer send PM's through the DIN, I am not sure why though, maybe some techy guy who does this sort of thing for the CF can answer for us....

I am looking at all you Jimmies out there for an answer


----------



## navymich (5 Sep 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Yup you can no longer send PM's through the DIN, I am not sure why though, maybe some techy guy who does this sort of thing for the CF can answer for us....
> 
> I am looking at all you Jimmies out there for an answer



I checked into this a few weeks ago when I was first having the same problem.  It is along the line of the other thread that was started regarding the fact that you cannot edit Wikipedia from the DIN either.  It had been suggested many times to have army.ca inaccessible from the DIN but I guess luck is with us considering the positions and ranks of many of the members on here!  Instead, our access has been limited ie PM's.


----------



## muffin (5 Sep 2007)

It's because to update a pm it uses "active code" - which is blocked by the DWAN firewall. They have just recently (with the upgrades to XP and 2003) locked down the DWAN tighter again... and things such as PDF's etc are still being blocked. 

The only way you could get PM's to work is if your Baseline Admins (on eacha nd every base server) add army.ca as a trusted site.... and good luck there  

muffin


----------



## navymich (5 Sep 2007)

It is very frustrating because there seems to be more and more that we are unable to access that once we were.  Another one that I noticed recently is Mapquest.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Sep 2007)

What's particularly galling is the files from MS Office products are blocked - even when hosted in the forces.gc.ca sub-domain.

So, if a document is posted on the Internet and not the DIN, hosted on DND computers, it's inaccessible from a DND DIN computer.

Perhaps DND should re-think is slavish adoption of the latest software promoted by Microsoft, particularly since DND itself thinks that such files are too much of a risk to have on their computers!


----------



## armyvern (5 Sep 2007)

Bwahahahaha,

And here I thought it was just me ... Muffin sorted me out though, after explaining to me (after I plucked my head bald -- another essay assignment meant for inclusion over there in the waxing/dying domain with my previous 'ouch' girlie topics) that I was RTFOO 'er and doing things all wrong!!

It's particularly galling that one MUST use a civvie based computer (NOT the DIN) to upload essays or assignments to RMC ...

yet one must login in through a baselined DIN computer to view their results. Kind of freaky, I think that is.

You know, the poor tech people got so many "crap, I think I broke your system" emails from me ... I'm almost infamous.


----------



## Strike (5 Sep 2007)

I especially like being able to log into some banking establishments and not others.  Also like having to find a back door trying to get into the Nav Canada site for NOTAMs.  All the IT types could say was that the site was no longer allowed for whatever reason and trying to allow it was impossible -- even though it was required to get crutial info for flights.


----------



## armyvern (5 Sep 2007)

It's really put a kicker into our "3 RFQ (request for quotes)" requirments for some LPOs as well. Some companies are laughing at us when we explain to them that they'll have to fax it to us now because we can longer access their sites to obtain the purchase info. Before, it took 30 seconds of my time to find three suppliers ... via Google ... for an item we needed to LPO ... now I waste all day phoning around and hoping the small province has three suppliers in it. It's nuts. Yep, we're moving ahead in the world we are ... not!!


----------



## Loachman (5 Sep 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> Also like having to find a back door trying to get into the Nav Canada site for NOTAMs.  All the IT types could say was that the site was no longer allowed for whatever reason and trying to allow it was impossible -- even though it was required to get crutial info for flights.


No such problem here in Borden.


----------



## Strike (5 Sep 2007)

So you can get onto this site?

http://www.navcanada.ca/NavCanada.asp?Language=en&Content=ContentDefinitionFiles/default.xml


----------



## Staff Weenie (5 Sep 2007)

Vern - I can top ya on the assignment vs firewall thingy. When I went to write my ATOC pre-course final test (100 multiple choice questions, timed) you log into the Distance Learning site, and then start the test......seems easy.......

Ah....note that is says 'Save Answers' often. After 5 questions I did that, but it seemed wickedly sloth-like - yikes, that'd eat up too much of my limited time......So, after 100 questions, I hit save, and all hell breaks loose. My IE begins to crash. I begin to panic. I've got 9 minutes left. I select all text so that maybe I can print and fax it to CTC. I try to paste it into Word. My whole computer locks up and crashes. My fist impacts the monitor at high speed. My office mates laugh hysterically.......

So, I call CTC to explain the situation, and they say "Ah yes, you see the Distance Learning Software and the Firewall don't go together. But we can see your first five answers and they're all good." I plead for mercy and get another hour to rewrite all 100 questions....

So.....why did we pay gobs of taxpayers $$$$$$$$$ for a Distance Learning systems that our firewall doesn't accept? That answer is probably well past my pay grade!


----------



## armyvern (5 Sep 2007)

Same problems experienced with the "hit save often" while doing Presiding Officer Course, Hazmat Packaging & Dangerous Goods Transport recertifications. It's come to be accepted as _normal_ around my particular workplace. That's sad.

It is frustrating just trying to get your damn jobs done these days because someone has decided that blanket firewalls are a good thing; not actually contemplating that dealing with civilian companies etc is a very large part of some of our jobs. Even more sad that they can't seem to get their own "2020" visions working compatibly ...

I still have not put my fist through the screen yet ... I'll give it time!!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Sep 2007)

If it helps balm the pain I couldn't get my daughters form for a birth certificate from The Ontario Govt. site even though I was at work on an Ontario Govt. computer.

IT guys must howl at us peons sometimes. :blotto:


----------



## muffin (5 Sep 2007)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> So.....why did we pay gobs of taxpayers $$$$$$$$$ for a Distance Learning systems that our firewall doesn't accept? That answer is probably well past my pay grade!



I know who can answer that... hehehe.... I think maybe I will ask him....


----------



## armyvern (5 Sep 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> I know who can answer that... hehehe.... I think maybe I will ask him....



Ahhh Muffin, my saviour!!! It is with thanks to you that my head is not bald!!  

Be nice to him ... other people like me need you to come back to work tomorrow to answer all their questions like mine!!  ;D


PS ... What do they do when you are on leave??? I'm scared of the answer!!  :-X


----------



## dapaterson (5 Sep 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> So you can get onto this site?
> 
> http://www.navcanada.ca/NavCanada.asp?Language=en&Content=ContentDefinitionFiles/default.xml



Strike: I was going to PM you with the fact that I can't get there either (from Ottawa), until I remembered that I'm at a DWAN computer...

Note that a very limited group are currently trialling a new system that makes many more sites accessible; perhaps some people here are in on that trial...


----------



## armyvern (5 Sep 2007)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Strike: I was going to PM you with the fact that I can't get there either (from Ottawa), until I remembered that I'm at a DWAN computer...



 How utterly ironic that is.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Sep 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> So you can get onto this site?
> 
> http://www.navcanada.ca/NavCanada.asp?Language=en&Content=ContentDefinitionFiles/default.xml



No problems out here with that one....no problems with Jetplan either


----------



## muffin (5 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> PS ... What do they do when you are on leave??? I'm scared of the answer!!  :-X



Leave??? You guys get leave! geeeeze......

Just kidding... I hav eto make sure everything is good2go before I leave - I can't take more than a week at a time - and am always on call.... 

For the record: I don't get paid anywhere's near enough to sound so important HAHAH ... certianly not as a "dirty public Servant" !


----------



## Loachman (5 Sep 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> So you can get onto this site?
> 
> http://www.navcanada.ca/NavCanada.asp?Language=en&Content=ContentDefinitionFiles/default.xml



Not exactly. I have http://www.flightplanning.navcanada.ca/cgi-bin/CreePage.pl?Langue=anglais&NoSession=NS_Inconnu&Page=forecast-observation&TypeDoc=html bookmarked and it works fine.


----------



## Strike (5 Sep 2007)

That's all fine and dandy...unless you want to get to any of the other products that are offered on the site.  Useful for the ICPs but they can't get to it during work hours.


----------



## Loachman (5 Sep 2007)

It gets me weather and NOTAMs. So far, that's been enough. I'll try the main site tomorrow.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (6 Sep 2007)

This is exactly why I only use the DIN/DWAN for email and the GPnet for everything else. Good grief  :-X


----------



## dangerboy (6 Sep 2007)

> Posted by: niceasdrhuxtable
> This is exactly why I only use the DIN/DWAN for email and the GPnet for everything else. Good grief



Unfortunately not everyone has access to the GPnet most people at least in Shilo have access to the DIN/DWAN.


----------



## Loachman (6 Sep 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> So you can get onto this site?
> 
> http://www.navcanada.ca/NavCanada.asp?Language=en&Content=ContentDefinitionFiles/default.xml



Not the main site, no, as it turns out.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2007)

No promises, but I'm spending a bit of time trying to resolve the "PM on the DIN" issue.


----------



## navymich (2 Dec 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> No promises, but I'm spending a bit of time trying to resolve the "PM on the DIN" issue.



No promises required Mike.  Just the fact that you are taking the time to look into this for us is great enough.  Thanks!


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Dec 2007)

Strike said:
			
		

> That's all fine and dandy...unless you want to get to any of the other products that are offered on the site.  Useful for the ICPs but they can't get to it during work hours.



Don't you have General Internet Computers at your squadron?  We had a few at 402 Sqn.

Max


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (2 Dec 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Don't you have General Internet Computers at your squadron?  We had a few at 402 Sqn.
> 
> Max



I think this might be more common in the Air Force since I mentioned them earlier and others didn't seem to as much access as Wings tend to.


----------



## Strike (3 Dec 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Don't you have General Internet Computers at your squadron?  We had a few at 402 Sqn.
> 
> Max



Yes, but they are in comon areas, which is not very practical when trying to flight plan.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Dec 2007)

Ok, preliminary testing shows that PMs may work from the DIN now. Feel free to test it out and let me know if you have any problems.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Dec 2007)

Just PM'd you Mike.  Seems to be working.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Dec 2007)

And I just got your response.  G2G


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Dec 2007)

Excellent, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Dec 2007)

No worries


----------

